# Wading in Matagorda this Saturday!



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Hey fellow 2Coolers! Hump Day is here which means we're getting closer to the weekend! Anyone want to join me this Saturday morning? I'm planning on getting in the water at sunrise. 

Open to suggestions as to where to wade. Gonna try and get a hot spot map this evening from Academy in Rosenberg. 

I'll be sure to send a fishing report Saturday evening. 

#Shufflefeet
#TightLines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Got some goodies last night that I hope to use Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good luck I'll bet there Friday evening. Will let you know if we do any good


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Do you know where you'll put in at? I might go Sunday as well. 

Good luck to you too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am putting in at the harbor probably try west bay


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

How'd ya do @ras308 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

We did well Saturday in the surf in the boat. We should have been close to limiting on reds. Broke several off.


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice catch. I went surf fishing on Matagorda beach and broke off a good sized one.


----------

